# Lowest price on RIVAL groupset



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Where can I get the cheapest RIVAL groupset? 

Bought a bike with Shimano 105, haven't ridden it, but want a Sram groupset, really like the idea of double tap, and like fixed brake levers.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I got a new, full groupset, including brakes, for $680 off of eBay, with free shipping a week ago. That seems to be about the bottom line from what I have found. I got to pick my crankset and cassette after the sale.

Although the groupset includes the stock SRAM cables, I also got a set of Yokozuna Reaction cables that should help smooth out the shifting a bit.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ebay will probably be the cheapest. This site is good, too: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_GRUPPO
You can mix and match parts, good if you want something like Apex brakes, Red shifters and a Force crankset...


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

i have a complete rival group for sale =]

2010 model, compact, gxp, english, 11-26, half season of use.

PM me if interested


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Why not just buy shifters and a rear derailleur? If you got the black 105 stuff, it wouldn't even look odd or out of place.


----------

